# [Intel] Opening Keynote Computex 2021



## 113802

Brief information about Alder Lake:


----------



## kiriakos

maltamonk said:


> Hand gestures are painful....lol


I did quit watching after the first eleven minutes. 
They care making money by killing further more jobs. 
All their package of applications has nothing to offer at entire global population of humans.
All that they care, this is to have something on hand as merchandise.


----------



## dagget3450

My favorite part is the disclaimers at the end. Which look like everything we said may or might not be true. I didn't watch most of it just skipped through to see hand gestures.


----------



## rluker5

dagget3450 said:


> My favorite part is the disclaimers at the end. Which look like everything we said may or might not be true. I didn't watch most of it just skipped through to see hand gestures.


The hand gestures were pretty good. Looked coordinated, almost choreographed. Would have been better if they did them to a beat though.


----------



## dagget3450

rluker5 said:


> The hand gestures were pretty good. Looked coordinated, almost choreographed. Would have been better if they did them to a beat though.


They need lessons from a real pro, Scotty Kilmer lol


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I didn't watch the whole thing, but the sections I did look at really felt like they had nothing, knew it, and went scrambling through the chip bins and PR slides in desperation.

I really don't know whether to believe Alder Lake will land this year or not. If it does, I suspect it will be a paper launch (or as close to one as makes no difference). There are already reports it's slipped from September to November (because SARS-CoV2) so it's not unlikely for it to slip further.

Given the new architecture, though (explicitly, the "efficiency" and "performance" cores) I don't think either Windows or Linux will cope all that well with scheduling. Gamers in particular will need much improved per-process core assignment control.


----------

